# mk4 dashlights out!



## mykong (Jan 24, 2004)

Got in the car on my home from work, turned on the headlights, and the dashlights for the speedo, tach, temp, and gas did not come on. Trip computer works fine, but nothing else. If this is a simple fuse problem, could somebody point me in the right direction, ie, what fuse to replace, or is this a shop problem?


----------



## ABQDub (Jul 23, 2004)

*Re: mk4 dashlights out! (mykong)*

Here is a fuse diagram. You should be able to tell right away if the fuse is blown, or if it is a deeper problem. I just put the link here because the image is MASSIVE. 
http://www.unm.edu/~trogdor/5771fuses.jpg















Oh, there are two fuses there marked as instrument cluster which may explain why you would have partial functionality. Don't know which is which, check em both.


_Modified by ABQDub at 12:35 AM 1-13-2006_


----------

